# motor driven lead screw



## Kernbigo (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a 9" wide bed south bend and was thinking about dc motor driving my lead screw. I was wondering if there are any pictures and advice on how others have done it. Not interested in doing cnc.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 15, 2017)

if you don't need threading just attach a dc gear motor and dc controller. Surplus center is a good place to shop for these. I'd spend some time researching exactly what RPM range you need to get the best gearing


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 16, 2017)

not much response must be not a lot of people have done that


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 16, 2017)

Are you basically wanting to add a DIY power feed ???
If so, there are a few. I'll see if I can find the threads about them.


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 16, 2017)

yes i have a south bend 9" wide bed (thanks)


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'll see if I can find the threads and post the links here.
Might help if you could post a picture of your lathe, it will help with the type of system you'll need.


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 16, 2017)

south bend  9" wide bed


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 16, 2017)

Your lathe appears to have gear driven power feed for the lead screw. Is there a particular reason for wanting to drive it with a DC motor ???
This can be done a couple different ways depending on what your plans are. If you want strictly DC motor drive, not too difficult, but if you want to retain both it gets a bit more complicated.


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 16, 2017)

plan on leaving the gears in and putting the selector in neutral and running the lead screw from the tailstock end with a dc motor


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 16, 2017)

I assume you're wanting to have some sort of variable speed drive set-up.
Do you want to go cheap with this or higher end ???
The problem comes with potential back EMF when using the gear drive to power the shaft. This can make the motor act like a DC generator and backfeed the control system potentially causing damage. Using just a variable resistor for speed control would alleviate this, but precise speed control is difficult with that type of set-up.
I haven't had time to search for threads/links yet, but will as soon as I can.
The more specific you can be in the type of control system will make this easier. The size and type of motor will depend on how you plan on using it as well.


----------



## Kernbigo (Oct 16, 2017)

DC9-60V 10A PWM DC Motor Speed Control Controller CW CCW Reversible Pulse Driver
( 201589751517 )
wu81-for-hy41474*Feedback percentage of*99.4%
Delete item
Add note
*Nov-13,07:44 PM PST*
*US $7.50Buy It Nowor Best offer*
*+ US $0.35shipping*
*item DC9-60V 10A PWM DC Motor Speed Control Controller CW CCW Reversible Pulse Driver*Buy It NowMake Best offer
More actions
 this is the controller i used on my table top mill


----------



## BRIAN (Oct 16, 2017)

If you go into my web site you will find inthe lathe section how I did it on my 7x12 it may help.
http://briansworkshop.weebly.com

Feel free to down load the PDF
brian.


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 16, 2017)

Here's a link to a YouTube video that looks like what you want to do.




Notice how he made an engagement lever for the motor drive so it could be easily disengaged when using normal gear drive.
You can probably find a treadmill at a garage sale or find a motor on eBay pretty cheap.
Find the motor you want to use before getting the controller. Controller no good if not rated for your motor.
Gears or belts & pulleys are easy to come by. Just measure you lead screw shaft diameter. It might need to be machined or modified to fit the gear/pulley.


----------

